# Engineering combined with AI and Machine Learning



## tienny (May 26, 2021)

Hey there, 
For a pre-university class I have to do some research on how AI and Machine Learning could change the field of engineering. My group and I have already done some literature research about the postives and negatives about AI and Machine Learning. As we wanted look at from an engineers point of view i would like to ask, how you guys think AI and Machine Learning will influence your field: will the amount of jobs shrink, will you be able to do more advanced stuff because the less demanding tasks can be done by an AI and lastly will there be any new opportunities for the field of engineering. 

Ty for reading


----------



## ruggercsc (May 26, 2021)

At my old Company the way the CTO explained it, the near future was that you hit an easy button and "poof" plans are done. You hit another button and robots build the structure.


----------

